# The Serotta CSI



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

So, I have an opportunity to but a really cool bike, a 2001 CSI with F3 fork and Chorus 10 (pre-composite) group, Electron wheels. The bike has been sitting in a shop since 2001, used as a demo bike. I took the bike for a pretty thorough test ride and was very impressed with the way it rides, and extremmely impressed with the shifting and braking performance of the Chorus 10, WAY better than Shimano! I can get the bike for a really good price. What do you think, should I buy it?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Blue Sugar said:


> So, I have an opportunity to but a really cool bike, a 2001 CSI with F3 fork and Chorus 10 (pre-composite) group, Electron wheels. The bike has been sitting in a shop since 2001, used as a demo bike. I took the bike for a pretty thorough test ride and was very impressed with the way it rides, and extremmely impressed with the shifting and braking performance of the Chorus 10, WAY better than Shimano! I can get the bike for a really good price. What do you think, should I buy it?


The CSi was Serotta's benchmark bike for years. They recently discontinued it and folks are looking to buy them where ever they can find them. The CSi is a great handling, solid bike. I had one years ago and am continually sorry that I sold it.

If it fits you, it rides and handles like you like and it's at a price you think is fair, by all means buy it! IIRC the last price on a CSI frame (only) was around $2400, the F3 fork is currently $575.


----------



## crosstrained (Sep 9, 2003)

*get it!*

If its not a 55 or 56cm, you should buy it.......if it IS a 55 or 56 you should tell me where it is so I can buy it! 
Seriously though, the CSI is a really nice bike IMO, and the Chorus 10 stuff works very well.


----------

